# Delivery to your door?



## D_G (Mar 25, 2010)

Came across this website, the depot is just down the road from me 

Im tempted as im finding it difficult to plan and make healthy meals for myself in the evening, pre diabetes i could spend a pound on a chocolate bar and crisps, now im eating healthier its so much more expensive buying the ingredients to make a proper meal! they offer 7 day packages for about 25 pound and i think this is alot cheaper than what i spent this week on ingrediants n food!

 just wondered if anyone here has used this service?

https://www.wiltshirefarmfoods.com/frozen-ready-meals/menu-packs-ready-meals


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes seen the advert for them on the tele with the old lady and she has her 2 grandkids over and they all tuck into the food around the table , good luck with it DG it looks very good


----------



## D_G (Mar 25, 2010)

Ooo not seen an add on the tv just randomly stumbled upon it with all my googling diabetes stuff lol i think i may give it a try meals look yum and all nutritional info provided too!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have used Wiltshirefarmfood company. I can recommend it the meals are value for money and the desserts. when you look at the site for ordering there are symbols alongside each meal denoting that they are suitable for diabetics etc.


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2010)

it is the one of choice that the residents in the sheltered housing next door to me use....


----------



## topcat123 (Mar 26, 2010)

browsing along the wiltshire farm link its looks very good takes all the hasle out of supermarket shopping (of picking up items and having to read contents etc)
takes the worry out of it out of freezer and into the micro  my o/h thinks it would be a waste of money one set of food for him and my son and another for me i think he is  thinking about the shopping bill but unknown to his ive ordered a catalogue i like the idea of no hassel or worries about what i can eat


----------



## Annimay (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm thinking I may give this a try and order a taster pack.  I'm trying to improve my eating habits - and it's such a hassle cooking a complete meal for one.


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2010)

just had a chat with hubby who used to be next doors Warden and he said try it out.. you can always try out another company as well ...but the main problem he knew of was some of the residents didnt use the mircowave properly ...but that would be the same problem with anytype of precooked food xxx good luck


----------



## D_G (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool, glad my post sparked some interest!

I think i will definatly give this a trial, just so much easier, tho i will have to use my mums freezer as mine is about the size of a shoebox haha!

If anyone tries it out let us all know how it went please! 

x


----------



## gail1 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have just ordered the diabetic packs. This is ideal for me as i live on my own. I have ordered all 4 diabetic packs just under ?100 thats less than i would spend on total and utter crap. Only thing i didt like was that you dont get deliverly day at time of order this maybe because its my first order. Im paying cash on delivery which is ideal as i dont have a credit or debit card. Will let you know how it goes


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2010)

gail1 said:


> I have just ordered the diabetic packs. This is ideal for me as i live on my own. I have ordered all 4 diabetic packs just under ?100 thats less than i would spend on total and utter crap. Only thing i didt like was that you dont get deliverly day at time of order this maybe because its my first order. Im paying cash on delivery which is ideal as i dont have a credit or debit card. Will let you know how it goes



Hope the food is enjoyable Gail that sounds very good price you got there as well.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 30, 2010)

well now only have to get milk fresh fruit breakfast cereal etc. It will be so much easer for me as i live on my own and i have to admit due to mental health issues i dont always take care of wot i eat or wot i prepare for myself. I need to get on top of this and for me its an ideal way to begin.


----------



## am64 (Mar 30, 2010)

ooooh good luck gail xx your really having a proper go at sorting this all out well done !! i hope they taste alright ...but food is food and it will really take the hassle out of it for you x let us know how you get on xx


----------



## gail1 (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks am64. for me my mental health issues are tied up with my diabeties and im sure they effect each other but i do worry about mentioning mental health on here for fear that i may upset people if that makes sense
Im looking forward to tasting the food yum yum


----------



## bev (Mar 30, 2010)

Gail, I hope you enjoy this new way of eating and never worry about mentioning mental health issues on here -  it is an illness and not your fault. Let us know what you think of the food!Bev


----------



## am64 (Mar 30, 2010)

gail1 said:


> thanks am64. for me my mental health issues are tied up with my diabeties and im sure they effect each other but i do worry about mentioning mental health on here for fear that i may upset people if that makes sense
> Im looking forward to tasting the food yum yum



please dont worry about mentioning the MH (ha) i suffer from depression i take 100mg stertraline and have done for 12 years ! it suits me i understand why i take it and wish it had been available to me when i was in my 20's it would have saved me alot of trauma..... i hate the word depression ...mine is due to a chemical inbalance in my happy hormones (seretonin) ...i wish you all the best gail precisely because you have been so open, you obviously want to help yourself... we dont need to know details you can disclose as much as you wish ...to me it makes no differnce ...in fact you will be amazed at the number of people on here who are in a similar boat xxxxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2010)

am64 said:


> please dont worry about mentioning the MH (ha) i suffer from depression i take 100mg stertraline and have done for 12 years ! it suits me i understand why i take it and wish it had been available to me when i was in my 20's it would have saved me alot of trauma..... i hate the word depression ...mine is due to a chemical inbalance in my happy hormones (seretonin) ...i wish you all the best gail precisely because you have been so open, you obviously want to help yourself... we dont need to know details you can disclose as much as you wish ...to me it makes no differnce ...in fact you will be amazed at the number of people on here who are in a similar boat xxxxx



Completely  wholeheartedly agree with am they used to be a stigma attatched to anything to do with mental health goodness knows why, carry on being how you are gail open and honest, like am i also suffer depression horrible horrible condition but like the diabetes we have to learn to live with it.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 31, 2010)

my food is being delivered tuesday i cant wait. prober food and a dessert at last Hooray
thanks for your kind posts about mental health i always have been open about it to open sometimes thats wot has landed me on a section sometimes as i have told pdoc how i really felt whoops


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2010)

My Mum used to have these delivered before she went into a care home and I had quite a few of them - all very good! Enjoy!


----------



## rachelha (Mar 31, 2010)

I will be really interested to hear what these actually taste like.  I love the fact they are completely carb counted for you, no more weighing and getting the calculator out.  

I am thinking they may be good for the couple of weeks straight after the bean is born, when I think carb counting correctly will be the last thing on my mind.  

Re the MH - I am also a depression sufferer.  I have been on and off prozac for years.  The reaction I got on a pregnancy forum when I said I was still taking it was not good though.  They all seemed to think I had not thought about it, when I have had lengthy discussions with specialist and decided that not taking it would potentially be more harmful.


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2010)

gail1 said:


> my food is being delivered tuesday i cant wait. prober food and a dessert at last Hooray
> thanks for your kind posts about mental health i always have been open about it to open sometimes thats wot has landed me on a section sometimes as i have told pdoc how i really felt whoops



Enjoy Gail x


----------



## rachelha (Mar 31, 2010)

ggrrrr they don't deliver up here.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes Gail1, do let us know what you think of the food as i too am thinking of buying these as it would fit into my busy lifestyle


----------



## gail1 (Apr 7, 2010)

I had my deliverly yesterday. Am going to have one of the meels/deserts today. They look nice both main meal and desert cook in microwave/oven at same temp. everyone has labels detailing caliores/carbs etc. Will let you know wot they taste like


----------



## gail1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Chasseur with diced roast potatoes and Mexican mixed vegetables nice sized portion looked nice and tasted yummy
Cherry Pie with custard  yummy as well
will be having these again, a cooked meal and no hassle yum yum


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Chicken Chasseur with diced roast potatoes and Mexican mixed vegetables nice sized portion looked nice and tasted yummy
> Cherry Pie with custard  yummy as well
> will be having these again, a cooked meal and no hassle yum yum



Hey sounds yummy Gail , really impressive


----------



## rachelha (Apr 7, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Chicken Chasseur with diced roast potatoes and Mexican mixed vegetables nice sized portion looked nice and tasted yummy
> Cherry Pie with custard  yummy as well
> will be having these again, a cooked meal and no hassle yum yum



I am hungry now after reading that.


----------



## D_G (Apr 7, 2010)

Got my delivery today! Ordered coupole big meals and few mini meals and carrot cake n custard! Have had to put them in mums freezer though as mine v small! When I get rouind to eating them I wil let u know what they are like


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi gals wondered how your food was ??


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 20, 2010)

hi gang

i placed my first order on saturday over the net and it was delivered this morning while i was out o/h was in and paid for it on delivery.

tonight i had the chicken in red wine and for pudding i tried the apple pie and custard it cooked well and to the time specified the only bit i was not too keen on was the pastry in the apple pie the rest was a hit.

they only delivered out my way once a fortnight and they left a few order forms in the case of if when delivered the driver can deliver your next order which i think is a good idea if you are going to eat their food every day


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> hi gang
> 
> i placed my first order on saturday over the net and it was delivered this morning while i was out o/h was in and paid for it on delivery.
> 
> ...



mmmthe grub sounds lovely , hope the others enjoyed it.Not had apple pie for ages


----------



## recyclequeen (Apr 20, 2010)

hi there


We have used this company, and they are brilliant, they do super diabetic chocolate ice cream lolly on sticks which are great. there diabetic meals are good too and i have never had a raised bs after eating anything from there

hope this helps 

angie


----------



## Lewy (Sep 23, 2010)

So what was the final verdict on Wiltshire Farm Foods then. Did anyone re-order, or still using them?

Reason I'm bringing this up again is because I just got an e-mail about their Winter & Autumn range today and saw that they are diabetic friendly so thought I'd see if anyone on here is currently a regular customer


----------



## gail1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Lewy
I still order from them and really enjoy them. Ideal if you live on your own and cant be ar**ed to cook. Not had any complaints about them yet. They even have a thing where if you are unhappy about a meal you just save the top and you get another one free of charge. Another thing is both main meal and dessert are cooked at same temperature in oven. Would recommend them to anyone not just older people. Order and enjoy.
PS Remember not to piece film lid if cooking in microwave.


----------

